# Schleppangeln/Trolling Ibiza



## guifri (24. April 2016)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ein Freund hat mich und meinen Sohn für das Vatertagswochenede nach Ibiza eingeladen. Er hat ein Boot, ist aber kein Angler. Ich soll aber meine Angel(n) mitbringen.

Beim googlen habe ich gesehen, dass grundsätzlich von Albacore bis Bluefin was gehen könnte. Wahrscheinlich bin ich aber zu früh dran.

Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich bezüglich Angelmethode, Fischarten und ungefähre Entfernung offshore?

Wir starten von Ibiza-Stadt aus mit einem 15m Boot. Seetauglichkeit ist gegeben. Trollingerfahrung ebenfalls. Nur das Gebiet ist mir absolut fremd.|kopfkrat

Danke vorab,


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schleppangeln/Trolling Ibiza*

Guck mal hier:
http://www.balearic-sportfishing.com/

Du bist etwas zu früh dran. Ab Ende Mai beginnt die Saison auf Bluefin, White Tuna und Spearfish. 

Davon mal ab:
Mein erster Tipp wäre, sich einen Angelschein für die Bootsangelei zu organisieren, die Spanier sind da völlig humorlos. Mein 2ter Tipp ist, einen großen Bogen um Bluefins zu machen. Erstens würde Dir selbst ein kleiner Bluefin Dein Ostsee-Equipment binnen Sekunden pulverisieren und zweitens braucht man für Bluefin eine eigene Lizenz die nur sehr schwer und kostspielig zu bekommen ist. 
Allein der Versuch auf Bluefin ohne entsprechende Lizenz wird hart bestraft. Wirst Du mit einem illegal gefangenen Bluefin erwischt (auch catch and release!) wird es ganz, ganz hässlich und Du kannst Privatinsolvenz anmelden. Sogar die Beschlagnahmung des Bootes ist möglich. Also lass das mal lieber sein. 

Wenn du tatsächlich auf Spearfish und White Tuna trollen willst, brauchst Du andere Geschwindigkeiten als bei uns. 7-8knt müssen es schon ein. Hast du entsprechende Köder?


----------



## guifri (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schleppangeln/Trolling Ibiza*

Hi Findling,

danke für die Infos. Ich habe entsprechendes Equipment bis 50 lbs. Nehme, wenn, aber nur ne 20lbs Rute mit ner kleinen Avet.
Wo gibt es die Lizenzen zum Bootsangeln?
Ab welchem Equipment unterscheiden die Offiziellen von Bluefin- und sonstiger Angelei?





Findling schrieb:


> Guck mal hier:
> http://www.balearic-sportfishing.com/
> 
> Du bist etwas zu früh dran. Ab Ende Mai beginnt die Saison auf Bluefin, White Tuna und Spearfish.
> ...


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schleppangeln/Trolling Ibiza*

Hallo
welche 20 lbs Rute ist das den und welche kleine Avet. Unterschätz mal die fische im Mittelmeer nicht sonst hast sehr schnell keine Leine mehr auf der Rolle.|bigeyes
Andreas


----------



## guifri (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schleppangeln/Trolling Ibiza*

Penn overseas 20 Lbs und Avet JX 6/3. 

Bin auch kein Anfänger im ,little' big Game. Nur Mittelmeer ist mir praktisch nicht geläufig. So wie es aussieht, wird es nix mit Bootstour. Da muss ich wohl ein anderes Mal wiederkommen.


----------

